
Show HN: Apollius – An educational math game to strengthen mental math skills - datafix
http://apollius.com
======
jessehorne
I'm trying to find a game that has a creator that is paying attention. I tried
starting my own game too but no one is joining! Interesting project, can't
wait to see more.

